# Diamond & Co



## Janty (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi am new here and was wondering does anyone have any info about a watch i bought , have i been ripped off? i bought it off one of them auction sites on tv ( gringe i know) , says its worth over Â£800 and i got it for Â£175... says all the diamonds are genuine?? swiss movement..its a good solid heavy watch but i just have a feeling it aint worth the Â£800..hopefully i am wrong...i am no watch expert so dont know alot technically about it...can anyone shed some light on it or the Diamond & Co company as i cant find out anything online.? thanks in advance for your help... have inserted a link - its the watch and some specifications.

http://www.bid.tv/ProductDescriptionPage.a...Type=Categories


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

welcome to the forum.......er...can't help you about if there real diamonds....but the shopping channels aint the best places to buy a watch


----------



## Janty (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah i know and i dunno why i bought it lol , but as long as its not worth Â£50 or something then i am happy. :blink:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

The 1/2 ct diamond probably ups the value a bit, but I would say that if you're unhappy in any way with your purchase then send it back, even if that means you take a hit on the postage. I assume you've got it on 28 day approval or something? That's the way these things usually work.

Welcome to the forum btw!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello & welcome to the forum - the watch looks better than it sounded imho (i was expecting something Ali G wouldn't even wear ) - interesting the bumf tells you all about the diamonds & little about the watch (whether its quartz or auto movement etc) but there is a five year guarantee so for what you've paid I'd say its ok ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Nesima (Jul 10, 2005)

Is it a real watch or is it powered by a battery ?

I have never understood why men would want or wear a girly watch plastered in shiny/glittery bits.

Fine for 7 year old's if your favourite colour is pink.

Each to their own.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Nesima said:


> Is it a real watch or is it powered by a battery ?
> 
> I have never understood why men would want or wear a girly watch plastered in shiny/glittery bits.
> 
> ...


... how did they ever fill in your place at the Diplomatic Corps ... Paul :lol:


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

If it is an auto then the money is fine, if it is quartz then I hope the diamonds are worth the difference.


----------



## Nesima (Jul 10, 2005)

PaulBoy said:


> Nesima said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a real watch or is it powered by a battery ?
> ...


Sorry, it was meant to be 'tongue in cheek'.

I didn't mean it to be/read unfriendly.

On re-reading it I see you point.

Even on my best behaviour I would never get in the Diplomatic Corps.


----------



## Race2theredline (Mar 30, 2008)

Not my cup of tea, and don't believe for a second the RRP, they will have to go through the legal price establishment rules but alas they will still be making margin (and plenty of it) at what it sold for.

R2TR


----------



## SeattleMike (Apr 22, 2008)

Well as long as its worth 175 you're doing okay, even if it isnt worth 800.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Far too blingy and not worth the money IMO.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:bad: :bad: :bad: :bad:

If you think its worth it then what does it matter? i wouldnt ask anybody else if they thought it was worth the money though..


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Nesima said:


> PaulBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Nesima said:
> ...


Always room here for an honest opinion clearly expressed...especially one I agree with


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

TBH personally I would send it back, get a few more pounds together and buy yourself else... sorry


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Unfortunately many people see a watch studded with diamonds and think it must be very expensive, when often the quality of the stones is very low  .

The thing about diamonds is the value is in the clarity of the stone, not the size. You can buy cheap jewellry that utilises genuine diamonds because they use the very low grade stones. About 5 years ago Argos got into trouble for using industrial grade diamond in a line of jewellry. 

Personally I would imagine that this is what's happened here. Marketing of a poor watch as a piece of jewellry, and stressing the diamond content without any comment on the quality of the stones.

Rich


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi,

I have watched bid.tv and price-drop.tv quite a bit and would say that in general, whilst many RRPs stated may be unrealistic, most end prices represent good value â€" and they often have real bargains. I think this is true of the watches they sell. A few years ago they sold a load of Maurice Lacroix watches at a fraction of High Street prices. They are now doing D&G watches (possibly last seasons) at less than half the price youâ€™d pay in, say, Goldsmiths. I think Diamond and Co must be there own brand. It may have some connection with Ingersoll as this is a main brand on the channels. You should be able to work out who the watch was made by by the contact details on the warranty (you may feel better in establishing the maker of the brand). Some of the diamond watches are too blingy for most people but yours is pretty stylish. Many people on this forum (including me) love orange faced watches whilst others would say they are gaudy. I think the price you paid is fair value for a well made fair quality quartz movement piece with 0.5K of diamonds.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

funnily enough, they were selling orients the other daY....not good value at all......


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Judging by the position of the sub-dials and date, i would guess that its a very small quartz movement with a big plastic spacer.

Personally, I would return it


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

If you're having doubts - then you'll never ever be completely happy nor comfortable with it.

So, return it under the seven day distance selling regulations...

My two-penneth.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Sorry to disappoint you but the price for the lowest grade cheapest artificial diamond is 5$/ct. Ask before you buy.


----------

